# Do you face toward or away from the shower?



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

Why?


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I enjoy the feel of very warm water in my face -


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Towards when I'm washing my face and general body and obviously facing backwards when washing hair but generally don't have a particular preference. I prefer baths tbh.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like the feel of the water on my back so I face away from the shower.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I face forward, although I'm not sure why. I actually think it's because I don't like to get my hair wet (at least not when I start the shower), so I just stand where the water won't get my hair


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I may be weird, but I wash both the front and back side in the shower. I have legs that allow me to turn around in the water stream 360 degrees.



-ZDD


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually usually sit down on the tile floor when taking a shower. It's been a habit for many years, well ever since I simply realized it's much more relaxing. Unfortuately this results in my showers taking extra long... funny enough I managed to get two ex-boyfriends into the habit as well, haha. Anyhow I usually sit (or stand) facing away from the showerhead except when I wash my face.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Angelus said:


> I actually usually sit down on the tile floor when taking a shower. It's been a habit for many years, well ever since I simply realized it's much more relaxing. Unfortuately this results in my showers taking extra long... funny enough I managed to get two ex-boyfriends into the habit as well, haha. Anyhow I usually sit (or stand) facing away from the showerhead, unless I'm washing my face.


I used to do this as a kid!


----------



## Shea (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm less likely to get soap in my eyes if I face away from it.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I face away because I enjoy the feeling of the water going down my shoulders and the sides of my face, down to my chin. It's a comforting. Plus, it's where I come up with inspiration for my story writing.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Toward. To keep my stomach warm. Also, the toilet paper roll faces out.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Back, but I mainly enjoy rotating and pretending im something that is cooking in some scifi hot brine shower... or something like that.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I may be weird, but I wash both the front and back side in the shower. I have legs that allow me to turn around in the water stream 360 degrees.


Sacre bleu! Vat ees thees... LAYGZ... you speek of??


.... Funny, I turn around in the shower too. I didn't know it was such a novel idea. I like to have it beat down on the back of my neck, but I also like it pelting my face.

There really ought to be a separate "both" in the poll, vs one that merges it with "I don't shower." Oh well.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on which side of my body feels colder :tongue:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Towards the shower.

Scalded genitalia is an effective way of waking up; however, the resulting pain causes me to black out. Most mornings find me lying crumpled on a flooded bathroom floor. Yes, I spend a morning on the tiles, and regain consciousness with a splitting headache.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I rotate. First face the shower when it turns on and get hair wet and wash face. Then I face away as I soap everything up and rotate to rinse it off. My showers usually take 2-3 minutes. I want to get in and get out.


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

Away. I hate the water hitting my face, it feels like I'm drowning :/


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

@Jennywocky @Zombie Devil Duckie Of course everyone turns around in the shower. I'm wondering do you have more of a predilection to turn one way vs. the other. I naturally tend to end up with my back facing the showerhead. I just merged the "I don't care" and "I don't shower" (i.e. I bathe/wash some other way) because neither of those options pertained to what I really wanted to know 

I personally feel that facing away from the showerhead envelopes my body more completely. With my back to the showerhead, everywhere is warm. Facing the showerhead, no warmth is directed down my back. I don't know why, perhaps I have a weird head shape or something.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

For as long as I can remember, I've always been intensely adverse to getting water in my face. I hate it. My instructor from fourth grade swimming lessons used to splash me in the face and then they got mad at me for running out of the pool and going for the first towel I could find (which wasn't mine) whenever he would do this.

That said, I face away from the shower head. I love feeling the hot water on my back and shoulders.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Moonrise said:


> _Jennywocky_ _Zombie Devil Duckie_ Of course everyone turns around in the shower. I'm wondering do you have more of a predilection to turn one way vs. the other.


No, I don't. I do both, and don't really have a favored position. I think that's what I said earlier.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I thought everyone faced the shower when bathing. 

Learned something new.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Emmy88 said:


> Away. I hate the water hitting my face, it feels like I'm drowning :/


This.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

I face away from the showerhead. It's easier to pretend I'm taking a shower in the rain or a waterfall then


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

guys but if you face towards the shower you get water in your face D:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Depends on which direction she is facing....


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

I bloody dance so it should be ROTATE! Where is this option?


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends on what I'm washing... thinking about it... I suppose I move around a lot. Sorry, no definite answer.


----------



## joe2j (Jun 7, 2012)

Away from the shower head so I can see if a serial killer enters the bathroom and be ready to jump to action.


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

I face away except for when I'm washing my face. Because otherwise there would be water in my face all the time and I wouldn't be able to see or breathe...??


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

joe2j said:


> Away from the shower head so I can see if a serial killer enters the bathroom and be ready to jump to action.


And also for this reason.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I spin around


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I face it when I'm washing my front and face away to wash my back  where's the 'both' option? XD


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Mysteryman said:


> I face away because I enjoy the feeling of the water going down my shoulders and the sides of my face, down to my chin. It's a comforting. Plus, it's where I come up with inspiration for my story writing.


Sigh, I wish I could get inspiration while showering. :/

I shower while facing the showerhead, I think.


----------



## misterjc0612 (Nov 29, 2011)

I usually face the shower with my head down depending on what I'm washing I guess. hah


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Away from. It seems like most people on TV do it facing the shower though, which led me to feel like I was doing it "wrong" for a while, lol. Anyway, I think I got into the habit because my hair used to be long and washing it is the first thing I do when showering.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

My shower has a tube so I just take it from out and spray the water wherever I want... So neither? It's kind of weird for me to just stand there and let water fall wherever it wants.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

Toward, as much as I can, but it depends on how deeply I'm pondering and if I'm talking to myself or not. If I'm talking to myself, I'll face out. If I'm just pondering, I'll face in.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to face away to wash my hair, but I like facing towards the shower-head. However, considering the fact that I can't breath with my face immersed in water (surprise), I can't do it continually.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I spin around the entire time so there's a fair hot water distribution to my body. :3


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Away from shower.
Why?
i dunno...why not?


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I face the shower mostly. But it doesn't mean that my face is constantly wet. Surely, that's down to how high you have it set and at what angle.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

D penz on whethur m washin or rinsin my cahk or ma ass..........






<<<<<<==============_Take it frum a k__oon!_


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

In general, I turn around a lot because I rinse, turn the part I'm washing away from the water, then turn back around to rinse off the soap.

Although when I dry off, I have to face the door.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Raichu said:


> guys but if you face towards the shower you get water in your face D:


You can always adjust the shower head to where the water hits your chest area.


----------



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

I like get hit by water. so I should face both towards and away


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

outofplace said:


> You can always adjust the shower head to where the water hits your chest area.


no i can't


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Moonrise said:


> Why?


Away, because the water gets onto my luscious face and tries to clog my breathing holes!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

outofplace said:


> You can always adjust the shower head to where the water hits your chest area.


I know, but then you would have to touch the cold, nasty, metal shower-head! :shocked: No thanks! And searing hot water does not feel very good on my chest...


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> I know, but then you would have to touch the cold, nasty, metal shower-head! :shocked: No thanks! And searing hot water does not feel very good on my chest...


Nor on my back.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I was really tempted to say I don't shower. :laughing:


I really hate water on my face, so I face away. It's weird, I know. I'll wash my face, but I have to palm the water and splash it on myself. I just really really hate getting water on my face, even when it's raining.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

One does not simply face
_one direction_
in the shower.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Towards. Just feel warmer that way. Maybe my stomache is more sensitive to the cold?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Tawanda said:


> I was really tempted to say I don't shower. :laughing:
> I really hate water on my face, so I face away. It's weird, I know. I'll wash my face, but I have to palm the water and splash it on myself. I just really really hate getting water on my face, even when it's raining.


There is a reaction to having water touch the skin of your face called the "Mammalian diving reflex"

Mammalian diving reflex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wonder if you have had a bad reaction or phobia of that (to cause you to have such a bad response to having water splashed in your face?)


-ZDD


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Towards showerhead. At the moment I don't have a heater, and I hate cold showers, so if I face towards the showerhead I can avoid getting extra cold water on me. When I do have a heater I still face towards it until my back gets cold, and vice versa.


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how someone could not be facing every which way throughout a shower. If I didn't do a few 360's throughout the course of a shower, it would take me twice as long to rise my whole body through. I'm all about efficiency. Things like showers are usually a fast flow, unless I really need the extra few to gather my thoughts. Then it's either one or the other for a minute here and there. Neither in particular.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I like it both ways~


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Away. I love the feel of water on my back. And I hate facing forward because a) I don't like water in my eyes, b) I don't like the feel of water on my stomach, and c) my back gets cold too easily.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Adjust the height and temperature. . .
That way it's not too hot and it doesn't get in your eyes.

When I shower, nothing that I don't want to get wet does. The head is at the height and angle where it aims at the chest downwards and I adjust the temperature so it's comfortable.

It seems rather simple. . .


----------



## trewdys (Feb 18, 2012)

I HOLD the showerhead.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Away from the showerhead. Probably because it's where the mirror is. I want to see myself dancing and singing and doing all that weird stuff and talking to myself and having speeches.


----------

